# What happens if I don't pay RCI dues?



## hulettwyo (Aug 30, 2009)

My dues are due tomorrow, but with the economy the way it is, we are not going to be able to afford to go anywhere for a while, so if I just don't pay the dues, what happens?  I don't want to pay for something we won't be using for a few years.  We will still own our week at the resort even if we cancel RCI, won't we?


----------



## vacationhopeful (Aug 30, 2009)

Unless you are in RCI Points.  When you don't pay those dues, you revert back to your underlyng week.  To get points again, you will have to pay for a new conversion which may run you up to $4-5,000.


----------



## hulettwyo (Aug 30, 2009)

*Yes we have points*

So, if we have a points membership and I cancel that membership, we revert back to our base week at the resort that we purchased.  We can go to the resort during that week only.  Right?


----------



## carl2591 (Aug 30, 2009)

what a way to make sure the little people stay in line..  it cost the developer $2-$300 buck to do a conversion to points, how can it cost 2-3K if you drop RCI for a couple years. It someways dealing with the mafia is easier.. oh wait its the same.. my bad..


----------



## vacationhopeful (Aug 30, 2009)

Yes, you can go during that week at your resort.  Allowing the points membership to cancel out is pound foolish to save a few pennies.  The weeks exchange fees are more expensive than the points exchange fees.  You can get multiple weeks for 1 weeks maintenance fee.  On a points exchange, you can go for less than 7 days.  You can borrow points from future years to get a larger unit or to get two units for two vacations.

For the minor membership fee, a RCI Points memebership may make your week sell faster on the resale market.


----------



## carl2591 (Aug 30, 2009)

sometime economics overcome the "pound foolish" argument..  If it comes down to bread or RCI points renewal.. I choose bread.  But I think we understand teh logic..

How is points less costly than weeks?? 

in looking at the fees it seems they both nickel and dime you to death.

annual dues           $124
5 yr membership     $499 or 100 bucks a year
standard tran fee    $139 for 7 or more days..

total                    $363 per year to do points.. hows that cheaper than weeks.

in weeks i spend $164 exchange fee and my membership was part of a SA unit that got me 10yrs for 260 bucks.. $26 a year.. my total out go to rci for 7days..... $190..

if you do a 4 nights and 3 nights at different times in points,  you spend $178 on transaction fees not $139 bringing the total up by almost $20 bucks.

I might not be reading the rci point fee chart correctly but it seem more costly to use points.


----------



## vacationhopeful (Aug 31, 2009)

If you book your HOME WEEK during the 12-13 month period, the transaction is free.  Book you home resort during the 11-12 month period, the transaction fee is $40.

Not selling your resort for 2 years as more people are looking to have converted fixed weeks into RCI Points and assuming MF are $800 per year, $1600 extra spent.

Again, just my opinions ...


----------



## gorevs9 (Aug 31, 2009)

carl2591 said:


> if you do a 4 nights and 3 nights at different times in points,  you spend $178 on transaction fees not $139 bringing the total up by almost $20 bucks.


Not to mention the additional cleaning fees for each partial week exchange which could add over $50 to each exchange.

But that being said, my big pet peeve with RCI weeks exchanges, is that I do not want to give up my week without seeing what's available.


----------

